# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Astraea tecta

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: GASTROPODA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: TURBINIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Astraea tecta olfersii (Philippi, 1846)
Tamanho médio: até 50mm
Ocorrência: S.Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo
alimentação: algas, muitas algas mesmo.

----------

